# HT Gear - always evolving



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is the current list of gear

Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5960
Mains: DIY 2-way bookshelfs Audax HM130C0 & Vifa D27TG-05-06.
Center: WMTW Dayton Audio RS center with Dennis Murphy Xover
Surrounds: AR-Edge Surrounds
Sub: MidQ Kappa Perfect sub w/ Peavey CS400x and BFD.
TV: Panny Plasma TC-P50S1
DVD: Samsung DVD player
TV Source: Dish Network VIP722 and OTA
Gaming: PS3

Bedroom system includes:

30" Toshiba Tube HDTV
Pioneer D509S receiver
DIY Tang Band 3" Bamboo drivers in ported enclosure
Infinity 8" 60 watt subwoofer.


----------

